# AMF Roadmaster Junior



## Tim s (Jan 15, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what year this bike was made? I picked this up today from an antique store. It reminds me of middle weight and balloon tire bikes with the tank. Value? Thanks Tim


----------



## Ryan1313 (Aug 28, 2018)

Check back wheel hub. It will have a date. (61) and month. Year is only two numbers


----------

